

Cazoodle - Semantic Data-aware Search - newy
http://euwyn.com/post/92347353/cazoodle-semantic-data-aware-search

======
jerryji
While it's a nice site, especially taking into account the percentage of
research projects ever reach its level of usability/commercialization, I am
not quite convinced that there is ground breaking underlying technology -- how
is it fundamentally more novel than a Craigslist marshup (e.g.
<http://www.housingmaps.com/>)?

